# Pro's and cons of bridal make-up



## Floox (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey guys! im looking into going into the bridal make-up industry. Was wondering if any of you who are in the industry could give me some tips or advice? And what do you most enjoy or hate about it? Also how did you go about marketing yourself? I am thinking of working with a photographer, maybe that could help?


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 3, 2008)

I enjoy the excitement and the satisfaction that comes from knowing that I'm playing a role in the way that the bride looks and feels on her day.
The downside, IMO, is the fact that bridal makeup can get repetitive. There isn't really alot of room for creativity, considering the fact that the makeup mostly just accentuates her features and is pretty neutral, especially when it comes to western ceremonies. 
But really...what I hate about bridal makeup (and it comes with the territory) are the bridezillas.


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 3, 2008)

I agree with what Greekchic has said.. but there are def pros... Brides want to look good on their special day . period.  they usually will spend a pretty penny depending on your skills.  If you do *airbrush makeup* you could really make some serious money if you offer that service because they feel pampered.  airbrush makeup is not something that every makeup artist does.. but if there is one that comes along the bride will be estatic and feel very special that the service is being done for her.. additionally, airbrush stays alot longer than reg makeup looks alot more natural and can withstand photos, the ceremony, and thereafter.  

Also, if the bridal party is large (and not cheap) lol.. you could walk away with serious cash in addition to your bride!

Im going to be investing in an airbrush class and kit because its supposed to be the new "thing" in the makeup world!

I hope that will motivate u !


----------



## Floox (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanx guys! Sounds cool. Wil definately look into airbrushing! Awesome!


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 6, 2008)

I would also hook up with hair stylists, florists, planners, etc.  I have gotten great referrals from wedding professionals (and I refer them in return).  Get your network in place and you'll be set!


----------



## calbear (Aug 7, 2008)

Please do quite a bit of research in your area before embarking on any expensive endeavors.  Airbrushing is a fabulous tool and can bring in stacks of cash if you live in an area with that kind of clientele.  I constantly hear brides that balk at even the cheapest bridal makeup prices saying that they have a friend that occasionally does makeup and all sthe bride would have to do is buy the makeup (are you really trusting your 'big day' to someone like that) or the woman that complains that she could just stop by any old mac/nars/ lancome counter the day of and get a better deal.

So make sure you live in an area with a lush bridal market and figure out what they want and are willing to pay.


----------



## Floox (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_Please do quite a bit of research in your area before embarking on any expensive endeavors. Airbrushing is a fabulous tool and can bring in stacks of cash if you live in an area with that kind of clientele. I constantly hear brides that balk at even the cheapest bridal makeup prices saying that they have a friend that occasionally does makeup and all sthe bride would have to do is buy the makeup (are you really trusting your 'big day' to someone like that) or the woman that complains that she could just stop by any old mac/nars/ lancome counter the day of and get a better deal.

So make sure you live in an area with a lush bridal market and figure out what they want and are willing to pay._

 

Thanx for the advice, ill be sure to do my research!


----------



## GypsyRose (Aug 25, 2008)

I used to work as a bridal makeup artist in the UK before I moved to Los Angeles, and one thing I noticed was that some brides would want a couple of full face rehearsals before the day without wanting to pay for it. There's more pressure on a bridal MUA because you're working to a tight time constraint (sometimes made tighter by hairdressers who take much longer than their alloted time) and there's always the possibility that the client is going to be more.. highly strung than usual. 

With that said, I always loved doing bridal makeup because I got a real kick out of making my clients feel like they looked their very best.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 9, 2008)

The downside is demanding brides who are already under a ton of pressure and stress because everything is time crunched (as mentioned)

Defintely do a few test trials beforehand so the bride knows what to expect the day of the wedding. It will put her at ease as far as you are concerned and you can work faster because you already know what you are doing.


----------



## Floox (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you all for replying!


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 7, 2008)

I would say that there are two key pieces of advice that I would share to anyone breaking into the bridal industry:
1. Develop a thick skin — Bridezillas and their just as over-zealous mothers, sisters, and bridesmaids are everywhere! I had to teach myself not to take harsh criticism personally (well, I'm still teaching myself this one!). I just have to keep in perspective that the biggest day of someone's life is at stake, and try to put myself in their shoes and understand their stress. They're paying customers, and there's really no sense in feeling down or upset.
2. Put yourself out there — I remember when I first started out, I did not network or promote myself as a MUA. I was feeling a mixture of insecurity as a noob and wishful thinking that work would just come to me. Introduce yourself as a MUA and *always* having business cards on hand to pass out (when/where it's appropriate) are two super easy ways to get in the networking/self-promotion groove!
Also, building up a quality kit, constant practicing and learning, and not letting yourself fall behind on the business aspects of the job are also extremely important.

The absolute best part of bridal MUA work is just being a part of someone's wedding day. As a total romantic myself, I still tear up everytime the bride or her mother does! It is also a great source of business (as opposed to other more sporadic work, like pageants, fashion shows, photo shoots, etc., which is not as prominent around here).

The worst part of the biz is definitely trying to work effectively with a zillion other personalities, without everyone pissing each other off! Everyone that has anything to do with the wedding has an opinion and clearly feels it is in everyone's best interest to share that opinion, negative or positive, with the whole world! It takes a lot of "biting my tongue" to get through sometimes, but there's so much emotion when the MOB comes over, in tears, and tells you "thank you, i've never seen my daughter look so beatiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## Floox (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanx so much! good advice.






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_I would say that there are two key pieces of advice that I would share to anyone breaking into the bridal industry:
1. Develop a thick skin — Bridezillas and their just as over-zealous mothers, sisters, and bridesmaids are everywhere! I had to teach myself not to take harsh criticism personally (well, I'm still teaching myself this one!). I just have to keep in perspective that the biggest day of someone's life is at stake, and try to put myself in their shoes and understand their stress. They're paying customers, and there's really no sense in feeling down or upset.
2. Put yourself out there — I remember when I first started out, I did not network or promote myself as a MUA. I was feeling a mixture of insecurity as a noob and wishful thinking that work would just come to me. Introduce yourself as a MUA and *always* having business cards on hand to pass out (when/where it's appropriate) are two super easy ways to get in the networking/self-promotion groove!
Also, building up a quality kit, constant practicing and learning, and not letting yourself fall behind on the business aspects of the job are also extremely important.

The absolute best part of bridal MUA work is just being a part of someone's wedding day. As a total romantic myself, I still tear up everytime the bride or her mother does! It is also a great source of business (as opposed to other more sporadic work, like pageants, fashion shows, photo shoots, etc., which is not as prominent around here).

The worst part of the biz is definitely trying to work effectively with a zillion other personalities, without everyone pissing each other off! Everyone that has anything to do with the wedding has an opinion and clearly feels it is in everyone's best interest to share that opinion, negative or positive, with the whole world! It takes a lot of "biting my tongue" to get through sometimes, but there's so much emotion when the MOB comes over, in tears, and tells you "thank you, i've never seen my daughter look so beatiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"_


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 14, 2008)

@Floox:

You're SO welcome! And I saw in your profile that  you are a nail technician, so you probably have some great contacts going. Let all your friends in the industry know that you're getting into work as an MUA, that way if they have any bridal clients come in, they know who to recommend!


----------

